# Abandoned ICSI cycle



## katherine (Dec 6, 2002)

Hi Peter,

Our first ICSI cycle was abandoned yesterday due to poor response to the stims drugs. I was on the short cycle ICSI due to my husband's failed vascetomy reversal and started injecting menopur 150 daily. My baseline scan was perfect, lining was good and there were 11 small follicles but my day 7 scan was disapponting with only 2 follicles in my right ovary responding to the drugs. My dose was upped to 225 and a few days later to 375. 2 of the follicles were growing nicely ( I think they got up to 17mm) but there was only a slight response with the smaller ones. My fertility nurse said that it may be a case that I was started on too low a dose and my ovaries were being a bit lazy. I am 28 and of a slight build and they were worried about giving me too high a dose to begin with. She said that I should be encouraged as my womb lining was ideal as were the 2 follicles that did grow and it is quite normal to get the dosage wrong on the first cycle.
I just feel so disappointed that I got so close and I am also worried that the same may happen next time. I am seeing my doctor next week and wonder what he will suggest to do differently next time. I am also hoping that he will allow me to start again straight away on my next cycle without having a break. 

I would be interested to hear your thoughts on my situation.


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Please see my comments in your text:



katherine said:


> Hi Peter,
> 
> Our first ICSI cycle was abandoned yesterday due to poor response to the stims drugs.
> 
> ...


----------

